# Randle, Hill, 1st Rd pick.....for Eric Bledsoe



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What the holy ****


> My source in L.A. is pushing Lakers to offer Julius Randle, Jordan Hill & 1st Rd Pick from Lin deal in sign & trade for Bledsoe. #Hmmmm


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...-los-angeles-in-blockbuster-trade/2014/07/19/


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I love this rumor.

Good deal for both.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Terrible trade considering Lakers will have enough cap space to sign Bledsoe outright in 2015.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

And then max out Bledsoe? 

Regardless of the contract they offer him, I would like that move for the Lakers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Have fun with that. Finally get a lotto pick in a good draft and you trade it away for the luxury of overpaying a guy?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Randle is too young for Kobe.

It is okay for Lakers if it is 5 years 60 million. Salary starts at 9.5 mil.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bledsoe is a great player and I like him a lot. With that being said, that is too much for him. I don't like it. Would rather just keep the plan of preserving cap space and hoarding picks until next summer or 2016. At this point, it's not about getting one more ring for Kobe, it's looking toward the future.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you had the cap space to max him out you might be able to do an S&T that made sense, but giving up your best assets and then maxing him is just a silly ass idea. Seems like someone wants me to click that link honestly


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If it is over 60 million, no.

Sign Evan Turner and Michael Beasley instead.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Makes no sense for LA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Seems pretty far fetched. I don't think they would give that many assets up for Bledsoe. Though this is the Jeanie/Jim team so anything is possible.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im really high on Randle personally.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Randle was picked 7th in a draft that had what most people considered to have a "top 4". I like the kid, and I think he was the right pick for them to make. They should be happy to have him, and he could be a useful player for them for years to come.

With that being said, I think Bledsoe makes a lot of sense for a team that's NOT looking to rebuild. They want to put butts in the seats, keep their name in the news, and bring in somebody exciting. Bledsoe is a dynamic athlete, plays defense at a high level, he's got 20 ppg potential, and rebounds well for his position. I would agree that he's not a max worthy player, but he's a higher quality building block than Randle.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> Have fun with that. Finally get a lotto pick in a good draft and you trade it away for the luxury of overpaying a guy?


this - horrible trade, too much to give up for an overpriced, injury prone undersized player


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't see the cause for alarm, seeing as how the rumor is essentially "one guy is trying to talk the front office into this being a good idea". I mean, hell, his source could be someone interning there that has no real say but overhears Kupchak from time to time.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

or Bledsoe's agent

two bigs and a pick for an injury prone small?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> or Bledsoe's agent


This actually seems much more likely.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That's far too much to give up for Bledsoe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't see the cause for alarm, seeing as how the rumor is essentially "one guy is trying to talk the front office into this being a good idea". I mean, hell, his source could be someone interning there that has no real say but overhears Kupchak from time to time.


Since when does anyone need credibility to be a source? Someone types shit, says it's from a source and the ADD twatter crowd flips out.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hill was signed to essentially a one year deal, he will almost certainly be viewed as an expiring contract who is currently useable by anybody that would be taking him back in a trade. He's not a long term piece you're trading for, so it's Randle and a likely late 1st for Bledsoe.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

BlakeJesus said:


> Hill was signed to essentially a one year deal, he will almost certainly be viewed as an expiring contract who is currently useable by anybody that would be taking him back in a trade. He's not a long term piece you're trading for, so it's Randle and a likely late 1st for Bledsoe.


so then obviously you don't do that because it's stupid


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

how do you know this rumor is bullshit?

Julius Randle can not be dealt until August 13, and Jordan Hill can’t be traded until mid-January.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

Bledsoe isn't even that much of an upgrade over Lin


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If Eric Bledsoe has a max contract. The deal would be

Jordan Hill for Bledsoe straight up. You trade expiring contract for overpaid contract (injury small?).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ballscientist said:


> If Eric Bledsoe has a max contract. The deal would be
> 
> Jordan Hill for Bledsoe straight up. You trade expiring contract for overpaid contract (injury small?).


so you're saying this wont happen until the trade deadline - is that what the little mouse said to you?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> how do you know this rumor is bullshit?
> 
> Julius Randle can not be dealt until August 13, and Jordan Hill can’t be traded until mid-January.


Whose Kim Kardashian ****ing? Who did Lebron eat dinner with?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

as part of the terms of the new CBA she inked with Kanye, Kimmy can not be dealt until June 2015


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just accept the Suns' QO, Eric.


----------

